# Phone calls from the US



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, I am retiring to the Philippines shortly [Feb] and would like some advice on the possibility of keeping my US phone no. for banking purposes and communicating with my pension and IRA provider. I want to keep my costs to a minimum. How do you expats stay in touch with the US without requiring giving them a Philippine phone no. to call at international rates.

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ldwand said:


> Hi, I am retiring to the Philippines shortly [Feb] and would like some advice on the possibility of keeping my US phone no. for banking purposes and communicating with my pension and IRA provider. I want to keep my costs to a minimum. How do you expats stay in touch with the US without requiring giving them a Philippine phone no. to call at international rates.
> 
> Thanks


Personally, I do not have contact with the States any longer. But those that do usually either use Skype or use a device called Magic Jack. There are those on the site that use these and will probably chime in with info about them and their use..


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I use MagicJack. When you set it up you can choose your own number. I did not switch it from my old phone number but I would think they could.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I use the MagicJack Plus. Got a new number (area code + prefix of choice), associated it with my bank accounts and credit cards without issue. There is an option to keep your number. It also does not need a computer, it plugs into your router via ethernet and directly plugs into a power outlet. Initial cost is now $39.95 for 6 months plus the device and $20 annual, unlimited calls to/from the US.

VoIP Phone Call & Service Features - Free Online Calling | magicJack


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I maintain contact with my banks and Fidelity via email. Only calls is if it is emergency. Besides the time difference, phone lines makes phone calls am pain in the butt.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I leave my email as the main contact but you can open up an account on Skype also and you'll have your own phone number.

I also have an international land line through PLDT it was part of my DSL internet package.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Skype is where it's at and the most widely used. It also is where you can hear the FBI, NSA, CIA, and EPA crunching on doritos and breathing in the background.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

SublationUSAF said:


> Skype is where it's at and the most widely used. It also is where you can hear the FBI, NSA, CIA, and EPA crunching on doritos and breathing in the background.


Let them as they have nothing better to do  hehehehe


----------



## MidwayDan (Jan 2, 2015)

Magic Jack is the way to go.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ditto, but all need a good internet connection. That's the main concern besides having the US number imo.

Tried my Magic Jack with a smart bro stick out in the province, was a no go.


----------



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you all, very informative.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

I use Skype in southern leyte middle of nowhere..... it works good.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

SublationUSAF said:


> I use Skype in southern leyte middle of nowhere..... it works good.


What type of internet connection do you use? We have a place in E. Samar across from you and really suffering with a connection there.


----------

